

Ask HN: Do you sneak workouts in at work? - wushupork

I used to have a pretty active lifestyle, but due to work schedule and long hours, it's really hard to be able to devote a significant portion of time to training and staying in shape.<p>What sort of stuff do you guys do at work to sneak this in if at all. Also is it socially acceptable where you work. I know people who sit on balance balls at work (certainly not at my workplace), but I'd like to hear stories and what you guys do.
======
roedog
I schedule a "meeting" in my calendar in the middle of the day. Then I use
that time to leave the office and exercise at the gym. This also tends to
prevent someone from inviting me to a meeting at that time. I find it really
perks me up in the middle of the afternoon when I tend to drag.

At the large company where I work it is not unusual to be elsewhere on site
for a meeting. So, I have not asked for permission. However, I do know my boss
does the same thing.

------
Poiesis
I bike to work. I highly recommend it. It takes me about 10 minutes longer in
the morning, 5 in the afternoon. The difference is a bit more with low
traffic, less (or even favoring the bicycle) with high traffic. For those 15
extra minutes daily, I get 2x25 minutes of high-intensity, low impact aerobic
workout. I don't pay for gas. I have a dirt cheap car because I don't care
about its gas mileage, etc. I can focus much better after the morning workout.
I don't have to "sneak" anything. :)

And: I can't get out of the afternoon workout. Gotta get home!

------
wushupork
Just to start something, I try to sneak in stuff in the elevator, sometimes I
stretch. I figure if people can take smoking breaks, I should be able to get
up and walk around or stretch out a bit.

------
lhorie
This is not technically "at" work, but I recently started walking to work
instead of taking the subway

------
keefe
I workout every morning, first thing.

------
Maven911
we have a gym at work, so I just go to the gym at work during lunch. Its a
really nice perk to have.

